# need help



## kidlittle (Mar 18, 2009)

just bought first tractor, a 64 ford 4000. what kind of oil do i use for transmission and rear end. is hydraulic oil all the same


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello Kidlittle!

Always wanted a 4000 and it was nearly my first tractor purchase. The deal was pending from a previous 'looker' who went to arrange the money transaction.....and the darn guy showed up and beat me out of the deal .

I'm really a little weak with Ford's, but I'm told this is a great PDF file that every 4000 owner should take a look at. Hope it helps:

http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/ford4000.html

...and if it doesn't please let us know? Look forward to your future posts (and pictures of your tractor if you got 'em!)

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Which transmission does your tractor have? The 8 speed manual dual range or the SelectOmatic?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not for sure certain but I believe the 4000 has a separate sump for the transmission and hydraulics and the differential. 

I believe the transmission used to call for:

Ford oil ESNM2C41-A or M2C41 which is now New Holland NH 134D.

The final drives call for Ford oil ESNM2C53-A or M-2C53-B which I believe is regular hypoid gear lube like 80W-90, 75W-90 etc. 

Best to check with your New Holland dealer and ask which is the recommended oils for this tractor now.


----------



## kidlittle (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, i've never owned a tractor before and don't have much use for one, just got fever for one after seeing some old restored tractors. this will be long process and i'll have alot of questions i'm sure. again, many thanks kidlittle


----------

